

Glancee is Joining Facebook - sunsu
http://www.glancee.com/

======
wyclif
Voting this up because I see that once again, HN users are voting up the
TechCrunch writeup of this news instead of the source of the news.

Tired of seeing TC on the front page of HN every time there's an acquisition.
They don't add much to the story, and what they do add is questionable. It's
getting old.

~~~
YuriNiyazov
I completely disagree with you.

I have never heard of Glancee before today. Going to their announcement page
tells me nothing about what exactly did, or do now, except a generic blurb
about bringing people together.

The TechCrunch article, on the other hand, gives me information about exactly
what these guys used to do, and who the remaining competitors are, which is a
pretty big deal.

~~~
wyclif
I didn't actually think the Glancee post was better or more informative. My
gripe is that when I read HN I want to read the original source, not the
remix. It's not just TC either-- though I singled them out-- it's also
Mashable and PandoDaily. These sites regurgitate the acquihire and acquisition
news in order to sell ads.

~~~
Robin_Message
They are tabloid newspapers. Repackaging more-or-less widely known facts into
articles in order to sell ads has been their business model for decades.

------
Irishsteve
Never heard of it, no idea what it does. But good for them

~~~
lbotos
I downloaded the press kit to see what they did. They looked to be a "local
social network". It looks like if another member was in walking distance from
you it would show their profile and you could chat. Seems kind of interesting
and right up Facebook's alley.

------
Tichy
What did they do?

~~~
datr
From Bloomberg's writeup:

"Glancee lets users explore profiles of people nearby and receive
notifications of people who have common friends or mutual interests."

[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-05-05/facebook-buys-
glanc...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-05-05/facebook-buys-glancee-
location-based-tool-for-undisclosed-price.html)

~~~
mhp
Isn't that exactly what Highlight does?

